# Oil pan heater...



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok I'll try the walmart stuff, why there's an oil heater if we dont need it? I live north and canadian winters are windy and cold,what's the lowest temps you tried to start it up?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Also explain me why diesel powered generators that are in heated rooms are always plugged so the oil is always at operating temps...imo is to prevent premature wear and to keep the engines ready to start and the keep the oil at is most effective running temps.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

How you know I'm a power engineer I work with diesel engines for 16 years so I can say that I know diesel engines too, here is getting 35 below 0 that's why I'm asking. If you don't want to answer just leave the post and someone else will be enough kind to do so instead of writing that you're the king of diesels.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool cheers


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in Minnesota and sure as **** will be plugging it in when it sits outside below 0F overnight. Even gas cars have a tough time starting when cold soaked below about -20F. I see colder than that numerous times per winter.

If the guy wants it plugged in, what's the big deal?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

The onstar remote app will be handy for sure... Get that car nice and warm before you get in it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah, I see what is going on. Diesel has the same active shutters we have in the grille so a cord zip tied there is out of the question.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm kind of getting tired of this GotDiesel? guy bossing people around and then when we don't immediately agree with what he's saying, or ask pointed "why" questions, he just throws out he was a VW technician and knows what he's talking about. Engineers are not techs. So what is it? 

Back on topic, 

BigLuke, I think it's a great question. I myself have a good bit experience with diesel generators myself as well. I opted to not get the oil pan heater in my location. I do not think it's absolutely necessary to get these engines to start in even some of the coldest days but it sure as **** will help them start sooner, easier. Like mentioned before, why put extra wear on everything else including your battery/starter cranking and cranking if you don't have to? They in fact do make them for a reason, even though I'm not a VW tech/engineer I can see this. If there's a place you might want to use one, Quebec might just be it


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm kind of getting tired of this GotDiesel? guy bossing people around and then when we don't immediately agree with what he's saying, or ask pointed "why" questions, he just throws out he was a VW technician and knows what he's talking about. Engineers are not techs. So what is it?
> 
> Back on topic,
> 
> BigLuke, I think it's a great question. I myself have a good bit experience with diesel generators myself as well. I opted to not get the oil pan heater in my location. I do not think it's absolutely necessary to get these engines to start in even some of the coldest days but it sure as **** will help them start sooner, easier. Like mentioned before, why put extra wear on everything else including your battery/starter cranking and cranking if you don't have to? They in fact do make them for a reason, even though I'm not a VW tech/engineer I can see this. If there's a place you might want to use one, Quebec might just be it


Thanks, I agree with you. I understand all the gelling with diesel fuels back in time we were heating bunker fuel before throwing in a power plant boiler and done enough chemistry for that. My question was only on heating the oil in cold start to reduce stress on engine and were to pass the power cord of the oil pan heater to be able to close the hood so the snow is not getting in.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only thing I can think of w/o looking at the car is one of the wheel wells where it vents to the ground or the opening where they cut the engine shields from the factory.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm thinking the opening from the engine shield recall, route it under there, then zip tie the plug to the bottom of the bumper 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll check this, hope I'll find a way thanks


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*KpaxFAQ* I am not bossing any one around , Perhaps I a talking as how I was treated on the TDIfourm .....Do as you wish with your cars , Just keep on mind that the Fuel needs to be treated in cold climates, when you plug the car in you are just heating the oil pan ,now what about the FUEL???? Or am I being bossy and I am happy to help any one on this forum , I don't have time for any drama or bs like what I had on the TDIClub and I really got sick of the BS on that site , a forum is to help and share experiences not pick on people and make them feel like a fool....so back on topic , the best thing if you want to have peace of mind , plug it in and treat the fuel with Anti- Gel like power service... I have made my own bio Diesel and how fuel in a diesel works and the standards . 

Remember the Germans have thought of this in the auto application that we drive , the main thing on this car I would be more worried about is the FUEL and not the oil pan heater , just being honest here , not being ahem Bossy just trying to help.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Just keep on mind that the Fuel needs to be treated in cold climates


just buy #1 fuel, you dont need additives


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thats right just trust your local fuel depo and hope they put in plenty of anti gel ...I am done talking to the wall here ,I will at least know my car will not have gelling or water freezing in my fuel filter or tank... The funny part is I take my time to give correct advise and I am Bossy.....Like I said it's your car do what makes you happy ...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice gotdiesel?, you shouldn't take it this way, your talking about the treatment you receive from the vw forum's, well I'm beginning to understand why...there's a reason. There's no need
to mention on each post that your a pro of this and that, many of us are considering this as bossing and picking, so just chill nobody is disrespectful, this forum is a great information site and everybody's very helpful. Enough said.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Thanks for the advice gotdiesel?, you shouldn't take it this way, your talking about the treatment you receive from the vw forum's, well I'm beginning to understand why...there's a reason. There's no need
> to mention on each post that your a pro of this and that, many of us are considering this as bossing and picking, so just chill nobody is disrespectful, this forum is a great information site and everybody's very helpful. Enough said.


Manny - like Luc said you're welcome here. 

Just need to keep in mind that none of us have the experience that you have, and therefore we're more inclined to play it safe and follow whatever GM has published in its service materials. 

We also could never argue with our dealers with the same level of authority and gravitas that you can. So if something goes wrong - we're kind of on our own. That is unless you can swing by and put the wood to the dealerships on our behalf. 

You're clearly an early adopter, as are all of us Cruze Diesel owners, but you're exceptional because you've come to Chevrolet, and this forum, from VW. To my knowledge you are the first to do this, so this also makes you an innovator and a leader. 

You've just joined us in the past couple of days, so you may not have noticed that our community and culture are a little more laid back on this forum than that of VW. We accept your advice and suggestions for what they are, but like all responsible folks we'll reserve the final decision on what to do with our cars based on our own judgement.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Tomko ,
Thank you for for the note, Yes you are correct on your post , I don't mean to come across as a ahem Prick ...and I did move away from VW for good reasons , Believe me I get flack on this all the time "Oh you bought a Chevy POS " I did the research very well on this car , the is made here in the USA , The Motor Built in Germany ,The transmission is from Japan (Asin) what more could one want from a mas produced car even the battery is from Germany ,look at the sticker on it , the fuel system is one of the best ones on the market , the peizo injectors are the one of the best out side of getting a custom injector ,so in all yes thats why I took the plunge on this car and I am happy with it , It did arrive with a few Manufacture defects and the dealer has order the parts to fix it and I still bought the car , When I got it home , I put it up on a left and spent 3 hours going over the car from front to back to make sure nothing else was wrong , now yes most people will not do this as I am VERY OCD. I am here to help every one on this forum and very happy to do so with out any reserve, I like the laid back approach here as well, this was not the case on the TDI CLUB .. More about me I am Greek, Born in NC , my family owns a VW,BMW,MB,Audi Dealership in Greece , hence why I have been around diesels along time . Then I went to Germany and I speak Greek,Spanish , German , I am a gear head, with that said I do mean well and just want to help others not have to deal with headaches but I take it most on here have had a diesel and know alot already . A few years ago I even made my own Bio Diesel to ASTM spec and ran my ALH VW on this for 2 years off the grid . That is another story . Again I am here to help ..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Manny, glad to have you on board. 

Why don't you start a thread listing the manufacturer defects you found on your car?

Many of us wouldn't know where or what to look for and may very well have the same defects. 

It would be a service that I suspect many of us will find helpful. 

PS: One of my close friends is from the Peloponnese. And I'm just head-over-heals for that Nia Vardalos.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

A few loose bolts in the engine bay , wires not crimped in the engine bay and my back window on the passenger side was warped and needs/will be replaced and 3 missing clips that hold trunk liner were missing .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> ..3 missing clips that hold trunk liner were missing...


That's what NickD was talking about if I can remember. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Hack said:


> I'm thinking the opening from the engine shield recall, route it under there, then zip tie the plug to the bottom of the bumper
> 
> -Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


what is this recall that your referring to??


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> what is this recall that your referring to??


The engine shield was cut on 2011 and 2012 Cruze to prevent oil fires from piss poor oil change practices. 2013 and on got a new shield from the factory already cut. In short if you open the hood and look down and see ground, it's been cut. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know the lowest temp this car is designed to start at, without any heater? 

I watch cold start videos on Youtube all the time and I see many diesels sitting overnight at well below -20 starting up without being plugged in or anything. I, personally, will not worry about that. The only diesel I ever had an issue starting was a 1979 Mercedes 300D with low compression. It would not start when it dropped below zero (but it was quite a show trying to get it to start!)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Good day bigluke and others. It's a little hard to follow the start of this conversation as there are some deleted posts, but I think I've got he basic idea. 

I'm not sure if the oil pan heater on the TD is the same as the one on the gas Cruze, but if it is, I posted a thread a while back on how to defeat the thermostat inside the heater cord.

NOTE: This is a non-reversible modification and the cord is not cheap from the dealer, so modder beware.

On the gas Cruze the oil pan heater has a thermostat that doesn't allow it to turn on until the temperature drops below 0F (-18C). I modified teh cord to allow the heater to activate regardless of outside temperature. The gas car has the potential to set an SES light if a block heater is used. This is because the car runs a diagnostic when teh key is switched on and if two different temperature sensors in the engine don't register within a few degrees of each other on start up the car assumes an issue with one of the sensors.

I don't know if the Cruze TD has similar diagnostics, or if the oil pan heater even has a thermostat in the cord. Here's the thread in case there's any relative information:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11122-diy-oil-pan-heater-thermostat-removal.html

Since doing this modification to the heater cord I have educated myself quite a bit on engine oils. I am VERY convinced that even this little 200W oil pan heater is making a significant difference in how easy it is to pump the oil when starting at extreme temperatures. Warming the oil even a few degrees can make a huge difference in its viscosity at low temperatures, as can be seen in the following graph here:

Widman viscosity graph - Bob Is The Oil Guy

Anyone who is interested in learning about oil should consider reading through the "Oil University" tutorial on that Bob Is The Oil Guy site. Engine oil viscosity is not an overly complicated topic to comprehend, but it is really surprising how many people "think" they know certain things about oil, when in reality they know very little.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive never plugged in any vehicles til -15c anyways


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I only would plug in at -13 F and that was with a carburetated engine. 

Never plugged in a fuel injected engine. 

Cruze Diesel has been tested to start unassisted at -20 (one source says -22).

The Diesel's oil pan heater does NOT have a thermostat.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Cruze Diesel has been tested to start unassisted at -20 (one source says -22).
> 
> The Diesel's oil pan heater does NOT have a thermostat.


Good info, thanks!

Regardless of how cold the engine is capable of starting, cold oil is cold oil. Anyone starting any engine, gas or diesel, in extremely cold environments will be doing their engines a big favor by using a good full synthetic oil as well as using the oil pan heater.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Never plugged a gas engine either but I want to baby this diesel because I want to keep this car as long as I can. Great info again!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as where to put the plug, I'm still not 100% sure. I bought one of these Marinco power inlets, they seem popular with the diesel truck crowd:

15A Power Inlet (black) | Marinco

I'm not sure where I'm going to put it. I may put it inside the wheel well on the front driver's side, so you'd have to turn the wheels to the right to access it. I originally thought I'd try to fit it in the fog light shroud, but I don't think it will fit and it might look tacky. My goal here is to avoid popping the hood twice every single day, once to plug in and once to unplug.

I haven't looked under the front of the car for a suitable spot yet, but plugging into something you can't see may be asking for frustration. I'd rather not have a cord dangling out from somewhere, flopping around in the wind and ruining the car's finish in the process.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Installed the outdoor timer taday and set to 4 hours cycle, tried to route the oil pan heater wire under the bumper but didn't like this setup because the plug is under the car exposed to snow and dirt figured out that the best way is to leave the oem plug where it was and use a power cord coming from my timer open the hood and place it just over the headlight and close the hood. It's not the way I would like it but works pretty well. Message to Chevy..bumper plug please!...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

bigluke said:


> ...the best way is to leave the oem plug where it was and use a power cord coming from my timer open the hood and place it just over the headlight and close the hood. It's not the way I would like it but works pretty well.


Sounds exactly like what I was doing last year. My extension cord is only 16ga so it fits snug between the headlight and hood with the hood latched firmly shut.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> As far as where to put the plug, I'm still not 100% sure. I bought one of these Marinco power inlets, they seem popular with the diesel truck crowd:
> 
> 15A Power Inlet (black) | Marinco
> 
> ...


bought one of those ~2yrs ago to install on my jeep, still havent gotten around to it, lol


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

boraz said:


> bought one of those ~2yrs ago to install on my jeep, still havent gotten around to it, lol


Sounds like the Jeep doesn't need it then... stick it in the Cruze!


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

boraz said:


> just buy #1 fuel, you dont need additives


In my, admittedly outdated, experience, the gunk in the filters is more likely to gel-up than the fuel. I used to carry a propane torch to heat the big canister filter under the hood when it was really cold. Don't know if that's gotten any better over the years, or not.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Eugene_C said:


> In my, admittedly outdated, experience, the gunk in the filters is more likely to gel-up than the fuel. I used to carry a propane torch to heat the big canister filter under the hood when it was really cold. Don't know if that's gotten any better over the years, or not.


drove longhaul 1999-2011

every state (but hawaii) every province....-51f is the coldest i remember (northern manitoba)...no additives, never gelled up

last 2yrs driving offroad truck at a coal mine at 6000' elevation in the canadian rockies, no additives, never gelled up


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Good to know, in the manual it's written that there's a diesel line heater, do you know if it's working in the same time as the pan heater or only when the engine's on?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Good to know, in the manual it's written that there's a diesel line heater, do you know if it's working in the same time as the pan heater or only when the engine's on?


I can't say for sure in this engine but like most diesels I think it's just something that recirculates the diesel through the hot engine and back to the tank to prevent waxing so when you start the car it's circulating ice cold fuel.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Thats right just trust your local fuel depo and hope they put in plenty of anti gel ...I am done talking to the wall here ,I will at least know my car will not have gelling or water freezing in my fuel filter or tank...


Doesn't the owner's manual state to not use any additives? I would not use additives in the fuel/oil/or whatever other fluid in your car until the warranty is up. You get a problem with your fuel system and it is found that you used this anti-gel additive, you could be paying big money instead of GM covering it under warranty. Do I think that anti-gel additives will hurt your car? No, but I'm not willing to risk my warranty. I'm not sure where you're getting your fuel from either, but I only use reputable big brand names. I don't stop at small gas stations for fuel that isn't associated with a big name. 

Back to the oil pan heater....anyone get one of these installed in their Cruze? My Cruze Diesel came with 0 options so I'm curious as to what your shop charges you for installation of this.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Why do we need to plug it in ????


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GotDiesel? said:


> Why do we need to plug it in ????


You don't. After researching engine oils and how poorly they flow at low temperatures, you may decide to though. I can't comment on the fuel side of it, I've never had a diesel and know little about the fuel.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Hence I said use a Full Synthetic oil, You don't need to plug this diesel in . Just add Anti Gel to the Fuel .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GotDiesel? said:


> Just add Anti Gel to the Fuel .


According to Shell they already put a de-icer in the fuel. Not sure if everyone is doing that or not... Shell V-Power


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> Hence I said use a Full Synthetic oil, You don't need to plug this diesel in . Just add Anti Gel to the Fuel .


......in extreme cold (below 0F, where it does drop to in some parts of the northern US/Canada), THIS is why you want to plug in a car. This is a ridiculous example (-50), but even synthetic oil will be as thick as maple syrup in extreme cold. It really doesn't matter if the car can/can't start, it sure ain't good for it.

Keep in mind these are 0-weight winter oils (!). Even the -20 is super, super thick. I've got a bottle of 0W-20 in the closet at room temp, and it sloshes around like water.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> ......in extreme cold (below 0f, where it does drop to in some parts of the northern us/canada), this is why you want to plug in a car. This is a ridiculous example, but even synthetic oil will be as thick as maple syrup in the cold. It really doesn't matter if the car can/can't start, it sure ain't good for it.
> 
> Keep in mind these are 0-weight winter oils (!). Even the -20 is super, super thick. I've got a bottle of 0w-20 in the closet at room temp, and it sloshes around like water.


wow!


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

as quoted by my dealer, once again the engineers from gmc have dazzled us with their brilliance, he could not figure out how to route it and was going to put in a call to the engineers to let them figure it out


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

just a warning to all, just talked to chevy customer service and they said the only way they could figure out how to run it is a customer must open the hood every time they want to plug it in, if you park it outside you must clean off your hood first, then open the hood, and unplug it, not very customer friendly and had i known this i wouldnt have wasted my money on it guess this is why gm pays these engineers so much, so they can make it a challenge to you in a snow storm, should stick their as..s up here in the storm and see how they like it


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hduplease said:


> ...a customer must open the hood every time they want to plug it in, if you park it outside you must clean off your hood first, then open the hood, and unplug it, not very customer friendly and had i known this i wouldnt have wasted my money on it...


Sounds like the same implementation as the gas Cruze. It's not that big of a deal if you are in the habit of plugging it in all the time when you get home. I have an extension cord into the garage plugged into a timer. It turns on every AM about 2 hours before I leave for work.



hduplease said:


> ...guess this is why gm pays these engineers so much, so they can make it a challenge to you in a snow storm, should stick their as..s up here in the storm and see how they like it


I do agree that the engine "heaters" in these cars are a pretty huge afterthought and they could have been done with FAR more care. But that is likely the case with just about any car sold these days. My biggest beef is with the thermostat in the cord that keeps it from activating until -18C (0F) to keep from upsetting the start-up diagnstics. As far as offering a place to plug in without lifting the hood, I'm not aware of any car offering that feature. Shame.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard the diesel oil pan heater does not have a thermostat, but I do not know if this is correct. I'm considering adding the oil pan heater to my car since it doesn't have it. Sounds like there are two parts needed from GM; the heater itself and the cord. Each part has a GM list price of over $200. The part numbers I was given are 12654017 and 95275360. Unfortunately, these part numbers are so new that they aren't even in any of the parts catalogs I have so I can't tell for sure which is which or if they are even the right parts.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jorday said:


> I've heard the diesel oil pan heater does not have a thermostat, but I do not know if this is correct. I'm considering adding the oil pan heater to my car since it doesn't have it. Sounds like there are two parts needed from GM; the heater itself and the cord. Each part has a GM list price of over $200. The part numbers I was given are 12654017 and 95275360. Unfortunately, these part numbers are so new that they aren't even in any of the parts catalogs I have so I can't tell for sure which is which or if they are even the right parts.


diesel oil pan heater DOES NOT have thermostat in the cord. says right in the owners manual.

fwiw, the oil pan heater was $100 option on my car


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

boraz said:


> diesel oil pan heater DOES NOT have thermostat in the cord. says right in the owners manual.
> 
> fwiw, the oil pan heater was $100 option on my car


LOL, so it does. I guess I never bothered looking it up in the book as my car doesn't have the option. I'm not surprised it was a cheap option but the list price is a fortune. When the part numbers become available on gmpartsdirect maybe it won't be as bad.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

boraz said:


> diesel oil pan heater DOES NOT have thermostat in the cord. says right in the owners manual.
> 
> fwiw, the oil pan heater was $100 option on my car


Thanks for clearing that up! The thermostat is a serious flaw in the gas car's heater. The option was only $60 on my car so I can't complain too much I guess, but it certainly could have been a lot better.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jorday said:


> Sounds like there are two parts needed from GM; the heater itself and the cord. Each part has a GM list price of over $200.


WOW... if it comes to that I'm sure you could rig up a superior solution using stick-on heater pads for FAR less money. These are available in lots of different sizes and power ratings:

Amazon.com: Kat's 24250 250 Watt 4"x 5" Universal Hot Pad Heater: Automotive

If the actual GM heater element looks like a good idea, a generic cord may fit:

http://www.amazon.com/Kats-28216-6-...&qid=1385522702&sr=1-20&keywords=kat's+heater

The plug on the end of that cord looks like it would plug right into the oil pan heater on the gas car:


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

My car has the oil pan heater and with the weather in Michigan I doubt I will ever use it. My truck on the other hand does not like the cold too much. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Any chance of you getting a couple of pics of the heater?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hduplease said:


> just a warning to all, just talked to chevy customer service and they said the only way they could figure out how to run it is a customer must open the hood every time they want to plug it in, if you park it outside you must clean off your hood first, then open the hood, and unplug it, not very customer friendly and had i known this i wouldnt have wasted my money on it guess this is why gm pays these engineers so much, so they can make it a challenge to you in a snow storm, should stick their as..s up here in the storm and see how they like it


i just leave it like this....


----------



## PGFD13192 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I've had my cruze diesel since July an so far all has been good (1st diesel by the way). Now that the weather is getting colder (Maryland) I've been using the remote start in the mornings. Problem is that my mpg's drop to about 28 compared to almost 42 during the summer. Does Idiling kill the mpg that much, would the oil pan heater help with this? 28 mpg's just ain't enough.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Idling kills the mileage that bad.. Our cars have an auxiliary electric heater that gives warm air after about 3 minutes.. Takes my car about 12 minutes of driving to get up to operating temp so the electric heater is great.. My mileage is real bad until she heats up


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I only use the remote start on the diesel for defrosting, it doesn't really heat the car even with the electric heat.

The one thing I can't figure out though is how to extend the remote start another 10 minutes. Every time I try to do what the book says it just shuts off. I got it to work once, but no such luck since.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PGFD13192 said:


> So I've had my cruze diesel since July an so far all has been good (1st diesel by the way). Now that the weather is getting colder (Maryland) I've been using the remote start in the mornings. Problem is that my mpg's drop to about 28 compared to almost 42 during the summer. Does Idiling kill the mpg that much, would the oil pan heater help with this? 28 mpg's just ain't enough.


Hi there PGFD13192,

Cold weather and frequent short trips can reduce fuel economy, since your engine doesn't operate efficiently until it is warmed up. In the colder weather, it takes longer for your engine to warm, and on short trips, your vehicle operates a smaller percentage of time at the desired temperature. Also, letting your car idle to warm-up doesn't help your fuel economy, it actually uses more fuel and creates more pollution. Let us know if you have any other questions. 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would caution against idling a cold diesel engine - they can put a higer concentration of fuel into the oil than normal and gunk things up. You're best to start the car and drive off to warm the engine more quickly.


----------



## PGFD13192 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jonathan,

Would adding the heater and setting it on a timer to kick on an hour before leaving for work help with the mpg issue? Also doesn't the DEF eliminate the pollutants' hence the term "clean diesel". Thanks in advance


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

PGFD13192 said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Would adding the heater and setting it on a timer to kick on an hour before leaving for work help with the mpg issue? Also doesn't the DEF eliminate the pollutants' hence the term "clean diesel". Thanks in advance


Back when I had an engine block heater in my old Rabbit diesel, it helped with the engine to run smoother with less smoke on cold start-up and got the heater working faster. I never really noticed any change in MPG one way or the other.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

My first diesel had a block heater. Oil pan heaters are new for me.


----------

